

Building Quality into Your Projects - bcardarella
http://reefpoints.dockyard.com/2014/09/19/building-quality-into-our-projects.html

======
bcardarella
Another post of our's in the same vein
[http://reefpoints.dockyard.com/2014/09/12/features-as-
busine...](http://reefpoints.dockyard.com/2014/09/12/features-as-business-
objectives.html)

